# Happy dogs playing in snow



## Prairie dog (Feb 4, 2021)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/ani...down-snowy-hills/vi-BB1doMo3?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 4, 2021)

that is so damn cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2021)

Haha. That’s pretty cute. That just shows that dogs have a good sense of what’s fun.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 4, 2021)

I love that.
Someone ought to get the dog a piece of cardboard!  lol


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/ani...down-snowy-hills/vi-BB1doMo3?ocid=hplocalnews


This makes me feel very happy. Dogs are great.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2021)

Hilarious.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

Made me so happy. I love the way they lay on their sides and shove off!


----------

